# Early evening/dinner on the Nile...any advice?



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I am looking to book/hire a boat for a Nile crusie in Cairo. Only for 3 or so hours. From say 4.30pm next Friday. Normally we take the Christina Boat (a group of us) but its booked already. Anyone have any tips/experiences. Probably about 15 people, some kids too. If we can get food on the boat great, otherwise we will take our own. Plan to take our own drinks.
Any ideas?
TIA.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't use the Doddi boat.. dirty, disgusting, unsafe,, just a few of the word I can think off.

I live right beside the river and can tell you it is now cold in the evenings.. wrap up warm,
Maiden


----------

